

Warren Buffet's Pledge to Donate 99% of Wealth [pdf] - marcamillion
http://givingpledge.org/Content/media/My%20Philanthropic%20Pledge.pdf

======
_delirium
The somewhat mind-boggling aspect is that he's _so_ incredibly wealthy that,
even if he carries through with this plan in full, he'll still be one of the
richest people in the U.S.---the remaining 1% of his wealth totals $450
million. Not that it doesn't make his pledge laudable.

~~~
marcamillion
Well....he does like expensive planes...but multiple houses (not so much). So
that $450M should suffice him.

I do agree though...even 1% (i.e. crumbs from his plate) is more than enough
for both himself and his entire family to live off of - and have everything
they will want or need (his words, not mine).

